# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  MakerGear M2 3d Printer

## jprochnow

Up for sale is my MakerGear M2 3d Printer. Used very little and only a few months old. Only selling as I need to get a boiler for my house. New sells for 1825 without LCD. Includes MakerGear M2 Printer, LCD upgrade($100 upgrade), power supply, and misc tools/wiring. Any questions feel free to ask. Asking SOLD shipped.

----------

